# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات جامع القرويين

## عبدالرحمن العلي

العناية بالمخطوطات لاتزال مهمة جديرة بالعناية, فلدي قناعة أن هناك الكثير من الكتب المهمة لاتزال تطويها خزائن المخطوطات ولم يكشف النقاب عنها, وهذا جوستاف لوبون صاحب الكتاب الشهير "حضارة العرب" ترجمة عادل زعيتر .. ذكر أن مدينة "فاس" كانت تزاحم بغداد في القرن العاشر الميلادي، فكان بها نصف مليون نسمة, وفيها أيضاً: ( 800 مسجد وخزانة حافلة بالمخطوطات اليونانية واللاتينية!)
ونقل بعض المعاصرين عن المؤرخ "دلفان" أن خزانة فاس كانت تحتوي على 30.000 مجلد.
ويذكر بعض المهتمين بالمخطوطات أنه في عهد زيدان السعدي قام قنصل فرنسي باختلاس أربعة آلاف مخطوط عربي , ثم باعها لإسبانيا.
ويؤكد بعض المهتمين أن جامع القرويين يتضمن مخطوطات "نفيسة" في فقه السادة المالكية كتبها بعض فطاحلة المالكية, وقد يكون فيها كتب لمحققي المالكية, أو كتب في "علم الأنساب".
من يزودنا يجردة مخطوطات تلك الخزانة؟

----------


## خليل المخطوطات

تفضل أخي الكريم
وليت أحد الإخوة يخبرنا عن إمكانية الحصول على صور بعض تلك المخطوطات هل هي متيسرة أم لا؟

----------


## أنس المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا أسأل: هل يوجد فهرس مخطوطات جامع القرويين بنظام pdfفي هذا المنتدى أو غيره وهذا مهم بالنسبة لي أفيدونا مشكورين

----------


## مروان الحسني

هل يوجد فهرس مخطوطات جامع القرويين بنظام pdfفي هذا المنتدى أو غيره 

أضم صوتي لهذا السؤال ...

----------


## أبو رضا المغربي

*هذه بعض مخطوطات القرويين بنظام وورد
**

فهرس خزانة القرويين بفاس 
-قسم الحديث-




مؤلفــــه

عنوانه

رقم المخطوط

المناوي محمد بن عبد الرؤوف

فيض القدير بشرح الجامع الصغير

192

البخاري محمد بن إسماعيل-في عدة نسخ-

الجامع الصحيح      -35 جزء        

60-955

العلوي السلطان سيدي محمد بن عبد الله

الجامع الصحيح للأسانيد المستخرجة من ستة مسانيد

747

الأبي محمد بن خلفة الوشتاتفي عدة نسخ-

إكمال الإكمال

158

ابن الزهراء عمر بن علي بن يوسفالعثماني

الممهد الكبير الجامع لمعاني السنن والأحكام -في نسختين

178

ابن تومرت محمد بن عبد الله السوسي

محاذي الموطأ-رواية ابن تومرت

181

ابن أبي خيثمة أبو بكر أحمد بن زهير

تاريخ رواة الحديث

244

الترمذي محمد بن عيسى

الشمائل المحمدية

1083

ابن أبي جمرة عبد الله بن سعد بن سعيد

بهجة النفوس وتحليها بمعرفة ما عليها وما لها

140

ابن أبي جمرة عبد الله بن سعد بن سعيد

المرائي

140

العلوي السلطان سيدي محمد بن عبد الله

الفتوحات الإلهية في أحاديث خير البرية تشفى بها القلوب الصدية

745

ابن حجر العسقلاني أحمد بن علي

فتح الباري لسرح صحيح البخاري-10 أجزاء

99

القسطلاني أحمد بن محمد بن أبي بكر

إرشاد الساري لسرح صحيح البخاري

98

الزركشي محمد بن بهادر

التنقيح لألفاظ الجامع الصحيح

103

العيني محمود بن أحمد بن موسى الحلبي

عمدة القاري في شرح صحيح البخاري10أجزاء

126-124

اليفرني محمد بن عبد الحق بن سليمان

المختار الجامع بين المنتقى والاستذكار

173

مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري النيسابوري

الجامع الصحيح

1002

السيوطي جلال الدين عبد الرحمان

الجامع الصغير من حديث البشير النذير

189

مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري النيسابوري

المسند الصحيح-8 أجزاء وعدة نسخ

977

مالك بن أنس الأصبحي

الموطأ

988

العلقمي محمد بن عبد الرحمان الشافعي

الكوكب المنير في شرح الجامع الصغير 4أجزاء

1006

ابن العربي المعافري أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله

عارضة الأحوذي على كتاب الترمذي

186

ابن اللجام ابن بطال علي بن خلف البكري

شرح صحيح البخاري

127

الأنصاري زكرياء بن محمد

تحفة القاري في شرح صحيح البخاري

135

القرطبي أحمد بن عمر

اختصار البخاري

139

اليفرني محمد بن أحمد المكناسي

شرح غريب البخاري

145

المالكي علي بن محمد بن علي

معونة القاري لصحيح البخاري

146

المازري محمد بن علي بن عمر التيمي

المعلم بفوائد مسلم

152

القاضي عياض بن موسى اليحصبي

إكمال المعلم بفوائد مسلم

153

النووي يحيى بن شرف

المنهاج في شرح مسلم بن الحجاج

156

مالك بن أنس الأصبحي

الموطأ رواية يحيى بن يحيى الليثي

165

السنوسي محمد بن يوسف

مكمل إكمال الإكمال

166

ابن العربي المعافري أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله

القبس على موطأ مالك بن أنس

170

الباجي سليمان بن خلف الأندلسي

المنقى في شرح موطأ الإمام مالك

171

الداودي أحمد بن نصر

شرح الموطأ

175

ابن عبد البر يوسف بن عبد الله النمري

التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد في حديث الرسول

177

ابن العربي المعافري أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله

المسالك في شرح موطا الإمام مالك

180

السيوطي جلال الدين عبد الرحمان

الجامع الكبير-7 أجزاء وعدة نسخ

182

أبو داوود السجستاني سليمان بن الأشعث

كتاب السنن

183

الترمذي محمد بن عيسى

الجامع

185

ابن حجر العسقلاني أحمد بن علي

تخريج أحاديث الشرح الكبير للرافعي

196

الحافظ المنذري عبد العظيم بن عبد القوي

الترغيب والترهيب

198

الفيومي حسن بن علي

فتح القريب المجيب بشرح الترغيب والترهيب5 أجزاء

201

البغوي الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد الفراء

مصابيح السنة

202

القاضي عياض بن موسى اليحصبي

مشارق الأنوار على صحاح الآثار

204

المنتوري محمد بن عبد الملك

مناهج العلماء الأخيار في تفسير أحاديث كتاب الأنوار2أجزاء

207

ابن جزي محمد بن أحمد

شرح الأنوار السنية في الألفاظ السنية

207

النووي يحيى بن شرف

رياض الصالحين من حديث رسول الله ص

209

ابن الأثير الجزري أبو السعادات مبارك

جامع الأصول في أحاديث الرسول

215

ابن قرقول الحمزي إبراهيم بن يوسف

مطالع الأنوار على صحاح الآثار

220

السيوطي جلال الدين عبد الرحمان

اللئالئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة

221

الزبيدي عبد الرحمان بن علي

تيسير الوصول إلى جامع الأصول من حديث الرسول

234

ابن القيم الجوزية محمد بن بكر الدمشقي

زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد

237

ابن دقيق العيد أبو الفتح تقي الدين

إحكام الأحكام،شرح عمدة الأحكام

246

غير مذكور

كتاب في الحديث مرتب على حروف المعجم

270

الترمذي محمد بن عيسى

المسند الصحيح2 أجزاء

272

ابن سلطان نور الدين علي بن محمد

جامع الوسائل في شرح الشمائل

277

الخفاجي شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد

نسيم الرياض في شرح شفاء القاضي عياض

278

الحريشي علي بن محمد الفاسي

الفتح الفياض على شفا القاضي عياض

279

الودعاني أيوب بن أحمد بن وهب

الودعانية-أربعون حديثا-

672

ابن منصور أبو عبد الله

شرح أحاديث الشهاب القضاعي

709

ابن مالك جمال الدين الجياني

شرح شواهد التوضيح والتصحيح لمشكلات الجامع الصحيح

709

القابسي علي بن محمد بن خلف

الملخص للمتحفظين مما اتصل من حديث موطأ مالك

805

ابن فرح محمد بن أبي بكر القرطبي

التقريب لكتاب التمهيد على ما في الموطإ من المعاني والأساتيد

807

ابن عبد البر يوسف بن عبد الله النمري

كتاب التقصي

828

ابن سودة المري التاودي بن الطالب

حاشية على صحيح الإمام البخاري

843

غير مذكور

غريب الحديث

976

السيوطي جلال الدين عبد الرحمان

الديباج على شرح مسلم بن الحجاج

985

ابن الحذاء محمد بن يحيى

التعريف بمن ذكر في الموطأ

993

البياتي أبو حامد بن محمد

تلخيص بعض أحاديث الموطأ

994

القرشي عبد الرحمان بن يحيى

تجريد أحاديث الموطأ

995

النسائي أحمد بن شعيب

السنن الكبرى

997

المناوي محمد بن عبد الرؤوف

التيسير بشرح الجامع الصغير

1009

الصغاني الحسن بن محمد

مشارق الأنوار النبوية من صحاح الأخبار المصطفوية

1016

الكشي عبد بن حميد

مسند عبد بن حميد أبي محمد

1034

المقدسي القيرواني محمد بن طاهر

أطراف الأفراد

1065

الحازمي الهمداني ابن حازم

كتاب الناسخ والمنسوخ في الحديث

1066

غير مذكور

اللباب في شرح الشهاب

1080

العسقلاني أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الملك

كتاب المواهب اللدنية بالمنح المحمدية

1093

غير مذكور

أربعون حديثا

1372

الطبري علي بن قاسم بن علي

كتاب الفردوس

1468

ابن الصلاح عثمان بن عبد الرحمان

علوم الحديث

1469

الأرميوني يوسف بن عبد الله المصري الشافعي

أربعون حديثا في فضائل سورة الإخلاص

1527

السيوطي جلال الدين عبد الرحمان

التصحيح لصلاة التسبيح

1529

الطريني عبد الجواد بن إبراهيم المالكي

رسالة الدر والمرجان منتخبة من حر العرفان....

1529

اللخمي علي بن المفضل

أحاديث مقتبسة من الأربعين المسلسلة المسندة المتصلة

1529

العراقي عبد الرحيم بن الحسين

ألفية العراقي في الحديث

1938

القرطبي أحمد بن عمر الأنصاري

المفهم في شرح تلخيص كتاب مسلك

1910

اللقاني إبراهيم بن إبراهيم بن حسن

بهجة المحافل وأجمل الوسائل بالتعريف بالرواة الشمائل

1828

غير مذكور

شرح صحيح مسلم

1805

الكرماني محمد بن يوسف

الكواكب الدراري في شرح صحيح البخاري

1796

الزيات أحمد بن الحسن بن علي

اختصار مشارق الأنوار على صحاح الآثار

1793

الشبراملسي نور الدين علي بن علي المصري

حاشية على المواهب اللدنية للقسطاني

1751

ابن قتيبة عبد الله بن مسلم

شرح غريب الحديث

1742

 غير مذكور

شرح مشكل الحديث

1720

الفاسي الفهري امحمد بن عبد القادر

شرح عدة الحصن الحصين لشمس الدين أبي خير محمد

1691

ابن حجر الهيثمس أحمد بن محمد

فتح الباري

1682

غير مذكور

ترتيب معجم الطبراني

1655

الشطيبي محمد بن علي بن أحمد

جوامع الكلم وبدائع الحكم

1532

الكوهن عبد القادر بن أحمد الفاسي

نوافح الورد والعنبر والمسك الداري بشرح أخر ترجمة البخاري

1531

الكرمي مرعي بن يوسف المقدسي

فرائد فوائد الفكر في الإمام المهدي المنتظر

1529

غير مذكور

قطعة من إملاءات أحد تلاميذ الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني

1529

اللخمي شرف الدين علي بن المفضل

أحاديث مقتبسة من الأربعين المسلسلة المسندة المتصلة

1529

الطريني عبد الجواد بن إبراهيم المالكي

رسالة الدر والمرجان منتخبة من بحر العرفان....

1529
































*

----------


## أبو رضا المغربي

وهذا قسم التفسير

*الرقم*
*الأوراق*
*الفن*
*الأجزاء* 
*المؤلف*
*عنوان المخطوط*

*10*
* 89*
*التفسير*
*17*
*محمد بن عمر الرازي*
*مفاتيح الغيب*
*11*
*160*
*التفسير*
*13*
*أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد القرطبي*
*جامع أحكام القرآن*
*9*
*186*
*التفسير*
*15*
*محمد بن عمر الرازي*
*مفاتيح الغيب*
*14*
*140*
*التفسير*

*جلال الدين محمد المحلي*
*تفسير الجلالين*
*18*
*361*
*التفسير*
*6*
*أبو حفص عمر بن عادل*
*اللباب في علم الكتاب*
*19*
*121*
*التفسير*
*3*
*أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري*
*جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن*
*20*
*283*
*التفسير*
*5*
*ابن عطية أبو محمد عبد الحق بن غالب*
*المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز*
*22*
*377*
*التفسير*

*البغوي الحسين بن مسعود*
*معالم التنزيل*
*23*
*295*
*التفسير*

*ابن جزي محمد بن أحمد*
*كتاب التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل*
*26*
*248*
*التفسير*

*الثعالبي عبد الرحمان بن محمد بن مخلوف*
*الجواهر الحسان في تفسير القرآن*
*28*
*144*
*التفسير*

*ابن بزيزة التوننسي عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم*
*البيان والتحصيل المطلع على علوم التنزيل*
*29*
*265*
*التفسير*
*6*
*السيوطي جلال الدين عبد الرحمان*
*الدر المنثور في تفسير القرآن بالمأثور*
*30*
*214*
*التفسير*

*السيوطي جلال الدين عبد الرحمان*
*الإتقان في علوم القرآن*
*31*
*350*
*التفسير*

*السيوطي جلال الدين عبد الرحمان*
*حاشية السيوطي على البيضاوي المسماة نواهد الأبكار وشواهد الأفكار*
*32*
*247*
*التفسير*
*2*
*البيضاوي أبو سعيد عبد الله عمر*
*أنوار التنزيل وأسرار التأويل*
*33*
*288*
*التفسير*

*الكازروني أبو الفضل القرشي الصديقي*
*حاشية علبى تفسير البيضاوي*
*34*
*201*
*التفسير*

*ابن أبي زمنين محمد بن عبد الله*
*مختصر تفسير يحيى بن سلام البصري*
*35*
*175*
*التفسير*

*زكرياء الأنصاري بن محمد بن أحمد*
*فتح الجليل ببيان خفي التنزيل*
*36*
*280*
*التفسير*

*التفتازاني سعد الدين مسعود بن عمر*
*حاشية التفتازاني على الكشاف*
*37*
*214*
*التفسير*
*5*
*الطيبي شرف الدين الحسين بن محمد بن عبد الله*
*فتح الغيب في الكشف عن قناع الريب*
*39*
*169*
*التفسير*
*2*
*السكوني أبو علي عمر بن محمد بن خليل*
*التمييز لما أودعه الومخشري من اللاعتزال في تفسيره للكتاب العزيز*
*40*
*294*
*التفسير*
*5*
*البقاعي أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عمر*
*نظم الدرر في تناسب الآي والسور*
*41*
*238*
*التفسير*

*الصفاقسي أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد*
*المجيد في إعراب القرآن المجيد*
*42*
*222*
*التفسير*

*ابن عمار أبو العباس أحمد التميمي*
*كتاب التحصيل اختصار التفسير الجامع لعلوم التنزيل*
*43*
*169*
*التفسير*

*العكراوي أبو البقاء عبد الله بن الحسن*
*التبيان في إعراب القرآن*
*45*
*92*
*التفسير*

*السلمي أبو عبد الله بن الحسين*
*حقائق التفسير*
*46*
*141*
*التفسير*

*الواحدي أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد*
*الوجيز في شرح كتاب الله العزيز*
*47*
*151*
*التفسير*

*ابن الفرس عبد المنعم بن محمد بن فرج*
*أحكام القرآن*
*48*
*382*
*التفسير*

*العمادي أبو السعود بن محمد*
*إرشاد العقل السليم إلى مزايا الكتاب الكريم*
*49*
*159*
*التفسير*

*الغزنوي أبو الفتح عبد الصمد بن محمود*
*تفسير الفقهاء وتكذيب السفهاء*
*50*
*76*
*التفسير*

*الباقلاني أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب*
*إعجاز القرآن*
*51*
*81*
*التفسير*

*القزويني عمر بن عبد الرحمان البهائي*
*حاشية على تفسير الكشاف*
*52*
*176*
*التفسير*

*الشطيبي أبو عبد الله محمد بن علي*
*اللباب المختصر لأهل البداية والنظر*
*53*
*276*
*التفسير*

*الأبار أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد*
*تفسير القرآن*
*52*
*7*
*التفسير*

*غير مذكور*
*مختصر الناسخ والمنسوخ لابن عربي*
*1859*
*303*
*التفسير*

*الزمخشري محمد بن عمر*
*الكشاف على حقائق التنزيل وعيون الأقاويل*
*54*
*139*
*التفسير*

*غير مذكور*
*حاشية على الكشاف*
*1330*
*182*
*التفسير*

*الأنصاري عمر بن إبراهيم الأندلسي*
*زهر الأكمام في قصة يوسف عليه السلام*
*752*
*392*
*التفسير*

*الرسموكي علي بن أحمد بن محمد*
*الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز*
*822*
*146*
*التفسير*

*الرازي محمد بن عمر*
*أسرار التنزيل وأنوار التأويل*
*848*
*90*
*التفسير*

*الحنفي محمد بن عبد اللطيف اليمني*
*كتاب الفوائد والصلات والعوائد*
*914*
*235*
*التفسير*
*5*
*الثعلبي أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم النيسابوري*
*الكشف والبيان في تفسير القرآن*
*920*
*172*
*التفسير*
*1*
*الجرجاني أبو الحسن علي بن محمد ين علي*
*حاشية على الكشاف*
*922*
*154*
*التفسير*
*3*
*الكواشي موفق الدين أحمد بن يوسف*
*التلخيص في تفسير القرآن العزيز*
*925*
*201*
*التفسير*
*5*
*الأجهوري عطية بن عطية*
*كتاب الكوكبين النيرين في حل ألفاظ الجلالين*
*926*
*178*
*التفسير*
*ج 4*
*ابن العربي المعافري أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد*
*واضح السبيل إلى معرفة قانون التأويل وفوائد التنزيل*
*927*
*91*
*التفسير*

*مكي أبو طالب أبو محمد حموش بن محمد* 
*مشكل إعراب القرآن*
*928*
*341*
*التفسير*
*1*
*ابن عباس عبد الله*
*تفسير ابن عباس رضي الله عنه*
*932*
*82*
*التفسير*
*2*
*البلنسي أبو عبد الله محمد بن علي الأوسي*
*كتاب صلة الجمع وعائد التذييل لموصل كتابي الأعلام والتكميل* 
*933*
*117*
*التفسير*
*1*
*سعدي أفندي سعد الله بن عيسى*
*حاشية على أنوار التنزيل للبيضاوي*
*934*
*246*
*التفسير*
*2*
*الديريني عبد العزيز بن أحمد الدميري*
*الكفاية في تفسير القرآن*
*940*
*35*
*التفسير*
*1*
*السجستاني أبو بكر محمد*
*تفسير غريب القرآن على حروف المعجم*
*941*
*219*
*التفسير*
*2*
*الماوردي أبو الحسن علي بن حبيب*
*تفسير القرآن*
*1043*
*93*
*التفسير*

*غير مذكور*
*تفسير مفردات القرآن*
*1367*
*13*
*التفسير*

*ابن البناء الأزدي أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن عثمان*
*تفسبر الباء من بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم*
*1476*
*115*
*التفسير*

*الوزير المغربي الحسين بن علي بن الحسين*
*كتاب المصابيح في تفسير القرآن*
*1529*
*30*
*التفسير*
*1*
*الغيطي أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد*
*كتاب في ليلة النصف من شعبان*
*2010*
*223*
*التفسير*
*5*
*النبسابوري حسن بن محمد بن الحسين*
*أنوار التنزيل*
*2003*
*2*
*التفسير*
*1*
*الغزالي أبو حامد مجد الدين أحمد بن محمد الطوسي*
*تفسير قوله تعالى:"فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم"*
*1989*
*281*
*التفسير*

*مكي أبو طالب حموش بن محمد*
*الهداية إلى بلوغ النهاية*
*1933*
*302*
*التفسير*
*1*
*الخازن علي بن محمد بن إبراهيم الشيحي*
*كتاب التأويل في معالم التنزيل*
*1628*
*240*
*التفسير*

*الفاسي الفهري عبد الرحمان بن محمد*
*حاشية على تفسير الجلالين*
*1604*
*112*
*التفسير*

*ابن هشام عبد الله جمال الدين بن عبد الله*
*مختصر الانتصاف من الكشاف*
*1593*
*150*
*التفسير*

*المواق محمد بن يوسف العبدري*
*سنن المهتدين في مقامات الدين*

----------


## عبد الرحيم المتوكل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته، لقد قمت بتحقيق مخطوط " التفسير والتسهيل في ذكر ما أغفله الشيخ خليل من أحكام المغارسة والتوليج والتصيير " للإمام عبد الرحمان بن عبد القادر الفاسي المجاجي (ت1020هـ)، في إطار التحضير لنيل رسالة الدكتوراه في وحدة : " فقه الأموال في المذهب المالكي من خلال تراث الغرب الإسلامي" بفاس بالمملكة المغربية، وقد ناقشتها بتاريخ 13/01/2009 ، وهي الآن قيد الطبع من لدن وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية بالمملكة المغربية، سأوافيكم بنسخة منها إن شاء الله بعد طبعها ليستفيد منها الباحثون بحول الله وقوته.

----------


## أم الفضل

شكر الله لك ياأبا رضا
هلا وافيتنا بقسم الفقه 
ولك منا الدعاء

----------


## أم ياسر سهام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، جزاكم الله خيرا كيف يمكنني الوصول الى مراسلتهم ، ابحث عن المخطوطة الموسومة بـ التقصي لابن عبد البر -رحمه الله- ، لأنها موضوع رسالة الماجستر و يحتاج إلى نسخ اخرة كما لا يخفى عليكم.

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله العلوي الإسماعيلي

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المعلومات المهمة

----------


## مارتن الخوري

اخي ارجوك كيف احمل منها ايش أسوي بالفهرس وانا في المشرق العربي  ارجوك

----------

